# commander fused disconnect switch



## Hotwire 60 (Dec 14, 2012)

Can some body tell me location of cheater to open door of a 400a 3 phase 600v disconnect?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Wack it with your kleins

Edit: no really don't do that actually


----------

